# Zee pics



## OhHorsePee (Aug 21, 2010)

Sally Shaffer of Photography by Sally Shaffer came over yesterday and took some awesome pics of Zee. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 21, 2010)

He is gorgeous, great pictures, I especially love the first one!


----------



## candycar (Aug 21, 2010)

What a striking little guy! Such unusual face markings, very unique! Love Him!


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 21, 2010)

Love this guys face!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Aug 21, 2010)

I love his striking coloring- especially in the face


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 21, 2010)

_GORGEOUS.... horse_


----------



## Rachel (Aug 21, 2010)

VERY beautiful! Looks very much like a "big horse" and not a mini to me!


----------



## Frankie (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice boy, and what wonderful pictures!! Who is his sire and dam?


----------



## Annabellarose (Aug 22, 2010)

Love, love, love that pattern on his face!


----------



## Becky (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Love his markings!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Oh my, I was so tickled about his pictures I totally for got a few things!! His sire is BUCKEYE WCF CLASSICAL HOT TODDY and his dam is our WAUK-A-WAY LIBERTY BELL. Frankie you need to check out Todd's foals!! They are nice!

And thanks Kay for helping in the photo shoot.

Oh and here is his left side.


----------



## wrs (Aug 22, 2010)

Everything about him is gorgeous. Wow!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 26, 2010)

great photos - can't get over his facial markings - how neat - he'll stand out in a crowd for sure - very nice!


----------



## little lady (Aug 26, 2010)

Love, love, love how he is marked!!



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 26, 2010)

Ohhh la la I LOVE him!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 27, 2010)

I JUST HAD to come back for ANOTHER LOOK at this beautiful horse! So flashy! And anytime I see "ohhorsepee" I can't help but look anyway - LOL


----------

